# Grape&Grind



## GrapesGrinds (Feb 21, 2021)

Hi, I was hoping for some advice. I am setting up a small mobile coffee van  I know I require to have a hand wash facility, does anyone know the spec here? or what I can have that is compact to not take up too much space. Do you know if I can have this inside the van and not on view. I look at mobile coffee vans/cart images and I don't see a obvious hand wash.. So I guess it doesn't have to be on show all the time/next to you? Many Thanks!


----------

